# Here is what I do...



## Mom210 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought I'd share what I do ...Primitive dolls
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















      My husband and I have been making candles recently and are preparing for a batch of hand dipped tallow candles...which has also gotten me interested in soap making. Anyone else do this too?


----------



## krissy (Jul 30, 2010)

i love love love the cats!!


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 30, 2010)

those are great!! The cat faces are so much fun- love their eyes!!

funny how creative types like us usually have more than one medium--

I make jewelry and sell it at craft fairs,
I make soap- sell on line and at craft fairs (but not with the jewelry)
I make window treatments and custom bedding- That was my first home business.
I also am addicted to baking, jam making, gardening.

I LOVE hand dipped candles, but have never made them. Maybe I should try that too!   You've gotta try soaping-- that's hands-down, my favorite.


----------



## Mom210 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks   The cats were a favorite of mine too. 



> funny how creative types like us usually have more than one medium--


I call that CCE disease , Can't Concoct Enough , And it is a disease because you can't cure it. I don't mind having it though...lol

I started with the dolls ( and stuck with them),Then quilting,Then I started doing primitive christmas ornaments, Then started to do some sculpturing, then went to mold making and plaster pouring ( I dropped that one , I didn't care for it), Then when my twins were born premature, I started making preemie clothing( for them and others), After that I started doing the wax dipped tea lites which led to the hand dipped candles which in turn led to the soap..at this point I am trying to convince my husband to build on another room because I am sure that my "sewing" room isn't going to be big enough. LOL [/quote]


----------



## funnyfarm319 (Aug 3, 2010)

Now that I am certain I have CCE disease.  I think the doc ordered another trip to Hobby Lobby.  (not sure if it is the cure or the cause)

MOM210 your dolls are adorable.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 3, 2010)

OH!  I love the cats!  So cute!


----------



## Mom210 (Aug 19, 2010)

> Now that I am certain I have CCE disease. I think the doc ordered another trip to Hobby Lobby. (not sure if it is the cure or the cause)




I am almost possitive that Hobby Lobby is a cause rather than a cure...lol every time I go there , or to AC Moore , or make the 3 hr trip to Ben franklin ( My favorite) it seems to make my CCE worse because I find at least 5 more things I want to try. And the only thing it seems to cure is the delima of what to do with my extra cash.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

I like your cats! They are really cute!


----------

